# Protest at Council Leaders £90 breakfast with property developers/ 24th March



## Gramsci (Mar 18, 2015)

Following Jasons piece in Brixton Buzz about Council leaders £90 a head breakfast with property developers to talk about the politics of planning a demo has been called outside the hotel. The entrance of the hotel is on the South side of Westminster Bridge just below the South Bank Lion. Its an archway that is part of County Hall. 

Protest is from around 7.30 am to 9.30 am. So an early start.. The "Breakfast" starts at 8am - that’s why the early start. 

The demo has been called by Housing Action for Southwark and Lambeth and Lambeth Left Unity




> Protest outside the Lib Peck £90 breakfast with property developers
> 
> Elitist talks with planning companies exclude the people of Lambeth
> 
> ...


----------



## editor (Mar 18, 2015)

I'll get this up on the Buzz pronto!


----------



## editor (Mar 19, 2015)

Nauseous stuff from event organiser SP Broadway:


> Here’s some snippets from their buzzword-rich mission statement:
> 
> “Building relationships with key political, community and media stakeholders to gain planning consent for our clients.”
> 
> ...


Now on Buzz: 24th March: Protest against Lambeth Leader’s ‘elitist’ £90 breakfast planning talks in swish hotel

And, don't forget: Lambeth Town Hall developer Muse helping to pay for Council officers to jet across to Cannes for property conference jolly


----------



## Gramsci (Mar 19, 2015)

editor said:


> I'll get this up on the Buzz pronto!



Thanks for doing that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 19, 2015)

why not give them scrambled egg for breakfast?


----------



## Greebo (Mar 19, 2015)

Pickman's model said:


> why not give them scrambled egg for breakfast?


This is Lambeth, sensible need not apply.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 20, 2015)

Greebo said:


> This is Lambeth, sensible need not apply.


served on suits and faces


----------

